# New Development at Liberty Reservoir



## pwkulp (Jan 10, 2009)

Help!

There is a public notice sign at the intersection of Oklahoma Rd and Mineral Hill Rd (Oakland Mill Rd) advertising a meeting to discuss building *** 41 ** *houses on what appears to be Liberty Reservoir watershed property.

This meeting is scheduled I believe for Monday 26 January at the Carroll County Gov't Complex in Westminster, MD.

My impression was that there was an original plan to build a few houses on 3+ acre parcels at the same location, and now with the economic downturn it's morphed into an even bigger disaster, a major bait and switch if you will.

Need help spreading the word and people to show up at the meeting to voice their informed opinions. I'll get more specifics about the meeting (when I can without getting run over) and post an update within a couple of days.

I moved to the area three years ago, but the lady up the street who has lived in the area since 1949 said the original owner gave the land to the church with the express restriction of no home building for 100 years. I don't know if that is true or not, but I'm gonna learn how to find out! Any other intrigue is welcome to stir the pot!

Thanks to a* great bait guy* for getting me here!

Emails welcome, please don't add me to a spam list however.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome


----------



## pwkulp (Jan 10, 2009)

*Meeting Details*

Carroll County Technical Review Board
County Office Building
225 Center St Westminster, MD
Room 3 & 4

Easy to get there, Center St is the light at the intersection in front of Westminster Mall on MD 140, turn toward the 7-Eleven and follow the signs for a block

January 26th, 2009 9:10A

The Estates At Liberty Reservoir
41 Residential Lots
P-08-004

More Info
Carroll County Bureau of Development
410 386 2145

Posted 1/9

Dorsey Builders 
410 442 8200


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Like they need more houses out there. More turfbuilder to flow into Liberty and goof up a decent fishing hole.
Bad enough all the developement around the Bay has happened; why foul another body of water??


----------



## TheRick (Apr 19, 2008)

pw- How large is the parcel of land they are developing? How will the find buyers for that kind of inventory given the current environmont? The big fish are all are on the north side where you can't fish anyway, haha


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

Has anyone heard what happened in the meeting?


----------



## Col (Feb 28, 2009)

*Devolpment at Mineral Hill Road*

Hi,
I found your website by looking for info about the development on Mineral Hill Road. I attended the community meeting about the development. There was an article in the Eldersburg Eagle today. Planners have asked the developer to come up with a new plan. He was asked to cluster the houses away from the watershed, but he turned in the same plan. He has been told again that he has to cluster the houses away from the watershed, and that the houses must be on county sewer lines. Forty one houses are planned to be built on 92 acres. Each lot would be three acres, according to the paper. I think that is only for the houses in the conservation zone though. 
The builder put up a sign to sell three acre lots for 300,00 bucks. I guess he is going to let buyers pay for the 30,00 dollar hookup themselves. 
This land was willed to the Catholic church years ago. Then they sold it a few years ago. I never heard about the 100 years no building rule, and I've seen the will. 
Right now, we just have to wait to see the new plan. You can request that you get a notification card about meetings, and you can get a map if you email [email protected] Or you can call 410-386-2143. You can write comments, too. You might have some effect since you belong to a club. 
I will let you know when the next meeting is. 
This is some of the prettiest land by the reservoir. It would be too bad to see houses close to the cove. 
Col


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Col - Thanks for the update*

It still is a lot of fertilizer run off into Liberty reservoir.


----------



## Col (Feb 28, 2009)

*fertilizer and road salt*

One of the houses is planned for the ravine along side Oakland Church. 
The long driveway will end at the stream head that feeds a stream that flows into the lake, which is not far away. The driveway will be downhill. Sediment and road salt will be a disaster for the creek, and flow into the lake. Add in the fertilizer from the yard that will be created. This is a sensitive area, and the county should not have allowed this to go through. I hike down to the cove nearby. I see fisherman on boats there a lot. It is a popular fishing cove. 
Another lot is also at a stream head in the area downhill from what is now a cornfield. That stream also flows into the lake. 
The article was wrong about houses being on 3 acres. In all 18 driveways, plus the extension of Oklahoma will go to Mineral Hill Road. Nineteen houses with half acre lots will be built along the road. 
If you have a notion to write to the paper about the house in the watershed that is close to the lake, you can send your comments to a paper. The Eldersburg Eagle's address is [email protected]. or you can call Planning at 410-386-2143.You might carry some clout since you are concerned fisherman. 
Thank you, 
Col


----------

